# Ulster Bank / Promontoria court case



## throwawayname (23 Jan 2018)

Hello,

My mortgage was sold by Ulster Bank to Promontoria.  Since then I've been to court a number of times.  Earlier this year Ulster Bank were looking to get the deeds transferred to Promontoria but because their solicitors didn't have all their paperwork in order it was adjourned to later in the year.  Just before the court date their solicitor sent me a letter stating 'please be advised that we have been instructed to Strike Out the above matter in full' and that there was no need to attend court.  I rang the solicitor and they were of no help.  I've heard nothing from anybody since and just wonder if anyone could shed some light on why this might of happened. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2018)

If they did not have the papers to ground a case, they were wasting their time taking the case.

You still owe the money, but they will have to use other means to collect it.

Brendan


----------



## Palerider (23 Jan 2018)

Let me seek some clarification, is it solicitors for Promontoria that wrote to you, Capita ( now called Link ) do the chasing on their behalf, Promontoria is a  vulture fund as I'm sure you well know.

Why were you in Court, not sure from your post, something to do with ulster Bank efforts to get a charge for Promontoria on your home deeds ?


----------



## throwawayname (23 Jan 2018)

It was the Solicitor for Ulster Bank that wrote to me as the subject of the letter is still Ulster Bank Ireland Limited V me.  My loan was sold to Promontoria back in the sale in December 2016.

Yes the court appearance was to have the deeds transferred from Ulster Bank to Promontoria.  None of the letters actually state this but that is what they said in the court appearance earlier in the year.


----------



## mathepac (23 Jan 2018)

Please be advised in these kind of cases, pay no attention to the "no need to attend" rhetoric in the letters from bank solicitors (employees) or those acting on their behalf. Twice in the past, I have received such communications and local solicitors acting for the bank concerned attended with instructions to proceed with matters. Fortunately, I had learned from the tragic and bitter experiences of a family member and attended with full documentation on each occasion. Always attend court dates, especially when a bank solicitor says there is no need to.

Worst case you can see the list for the day and if your case is not on the list prepared by the clerk, leave with a copy of the list and a note to the clerk.


----------



## Jim Stafford (24 Jan 2018)

You should ask a Personal Insolvency Practitioner to review the papers to determine if there are any angles to exploit.

I am aware that Promontoria have been slow to advance court cases previously initiated by Ulster Bank, and that such delays can cause difficulties.  See High court judgment below:

http://www.courts.ie/Judgments.nsf/...16afe5993b7e2a5c8025820c0049709b?OpenDocument

Jim Stafford


----------



## Jatp1979 (5 Feb 2018)

Hi,

Would anyone have a number for promontoria please ?

I've not heard anything from them or the Ulster bank for a few years now.

If anyone would be able to help I would be very grateful.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Amber's (6 Feb 2018)

Don't be nieve... show up to see them request a strike out.


----------



## Jbatp39 (7 Feb 2018)

How am I being neive??

I've no idea where they have an office.


----------

